# TURISCAMPO, ESPICHE, ALGARVE, PORTUGAL



## 89353 (May 20, 2005)

8) Hi, We are hoping to overwinter in the Algarve this year, has anybody stayed at the TURISCAMPO site near Espiche which is near Lagos. Would appreciate any comments on the site plus if anyone has any details of other sites near the coast in the Algarve which they could recommend. 
We are taking the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao and then driving down through Spain over a period of about a week ,so any tips for this journey would also be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Whammy,
We stayed at Espiche in March 03. The site appeared to be in two parts. The lower end was very busy with long termers, the top end was a field with limited electrics. There were also some long term stactic vans at the top end.
We stayed for four nights and loved it. The toilets were clean and modern. We use a small scooter to get about and found that it was essential as the site is some way out of Lagos. The cost for four nights including electrics was 31.40 euros.
We enjoyed Lagos, it is very interesting, has some good old buildings, a great market for fruit, veg and fish and the locals were extremely helpful and proud of their town. On several occasions locals stopped us and recommended sites and buildings to visit. 
There were several English amongst the long termers-all willing to assist with local knowledge.
At certain times the site can be busy because of local events- we left just before a large motor cycle group was due in.
The next nearest site that wwe used was at Sagres, interesting but we preferred Espiche.
Hope that this helps.
Rodger


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Baddow said:


> Hello Whammy,
> We stayed at Espiche in March 03.
> 
> At certain times the site can be busy because of local events- we left just before a large motor cycle group was due in.
> ...


Is this the site about 5kms outside of Lagos on the right hand side of the main road opposite the turning down to Luz? If it is, that motorcyle meeting was also there in 2002 and I doubt if you would get any sleep while they are there. We stayed at Valverde which is a good half mile away over the hill from there and still got woken up. So make sure there are no events going on there.

peedee


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I am glad you asked that question I am leaving in September for a four / five month break. We are driving down through France and Spain to get to Portugal
I have never been there before so I am appreciating the answers. All information is welcome.
:lol:


----------

